# What is CIMTEMP folder?



## grenville01 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a folder on my C: drive named CIMTEMP. It has two folders named:
W-06-0001-000-001-001-001-00-00 and W-06-0001-000-001-039-001-00-25. They contain folders that are shown as the following types: configuration setting, security catalog, setup information, and windows installer. 

The folders are both 2 years old. Are they needed for anything or can I safely delete them? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF leave them alone there are file and folders kept on your c drive you don't need to touch so unless there is some major issue which involves them do not touch what is not broken


----------

